# The Moment You've All been Waiting For: Jesnew Par



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Special Boat exclusively for the NMZ 

Part 1:
I had this idea one day, right as some A-HOLE in a camo john-boat came buzzing right over top of a large school of fish I was working.  There were no other boats around, so what he was doing coming right beside me is mind-boggling.    I was out in the open with 1/4 or a mile of land on either side of me.  Once he saw what he had done, he hooked right around the back of me, on plane, and came up the other side and dropped his trolling motor and began to pursue the school like I wasn’t even there.    :auto:  :nono:  Needless to say, I had just released my third set of double-ups, and once all the commotion happened, no one caught anything else. 

After that instance, I decided to get away from the circus of idiots that cruise Skeeter Lagoon.  Not that all fisherman there are idiots, but many are idiots and even more are ignorant and inconsiderate.

I asked my neighbors if they would sell me their Gheenoe.  After all, the thing just sits on an old trailer and hasn't been used in three years.  They declined my offer several times.  Then it hit my fishing buddy.  He has an old Gheenoe that he isn't using.  

I started out with an old green Gheenoe that had been carried away during a big storm about 12-15 yrs ago.  It washed up in a buddy's lake and hit a cypress stump and punched a nice hole in it. 

At one time he decided to patch the hole and use it a little.  He moved a couple times and got tired of moving the boat, so he decided to store the boat on the side of another friend’s house.  It sat there unused for about 6-7 yrs. 

During the period of leaning against a house, one large colony of carpenter ants found that it made excellent shelter and had a supply of food.  They lived in the injected foam inside the front and rear seat.  The ants feasted on the wood in the transom and found their way to the wooden runners in the floor.  


































By the looks of the discolored resin at the front seat and the starboard runners, the boat had had a patch job done to it before my buddy put his hands on it.  

My first thought on the whole concept was to have a boat that was quiet, fast, shallow running, and stable enough to stand up on.  I was not happy with what I had observed in other boats, not that they are bad….just not what I wanted, so I decided to take on the task of building my perfect boat.  With the help of a talented individual, we start the process of gutting the boat out.  Ants had to die, and all the rotten fiberglass and wood had to be ripped out.  The task of grinding and smoothing the interior surface was tedious.  










































The transom needs some lovin’, some muscles, and a face lift.  So we cleaned her up, put and inch of beef on her, and massaged in 4 fat layers of glass.  


















Next, I decided not to put in the traditional wood runners, but without something to reinforce the bottom of the hull, the boat would twist.  So I added some runners of a different caliber and gave the hull a two-layer-glass advantage over the previous hull.  At the same time I added a support beam for the floor of the cockpit and glassed that in.  Now she is looking sexier.  


















We decided to add a layer of glass to the inside of the thin and flimsy sides.  This would give us a new layer to grind on and attach the deck and bulkhead to.

On a side note:  I knew that I wanted a livewell.  But, I hardly ever keep a fish and seldom will I use bait, so did I want the extra weight on the boat?   Through some clever scheming and a knowledge of basic physics, we figured that we could add a livewell that would not carry any water weight when open to the outside water.  Through displacement, if the outside water level is higher than the water level in the livewell, and they are connected directly, their pressures will equalize.  The livewell will not be filled with water, but will hold 4-6 inches of water that is free-flowing in and out.  We decided that we could make it work and added a livewell.  I wanted it insulated for beverages, or to keep fish and bait cool.  So, my friend made a mold, and we sprayed and waxed the mold.  Next we coated it with white gel coat, and finally glassed over it 3 layers.  Boy did it turn out nice and big.  The yellow rope that you see on the outside is there as a gauge for the insulation.  We mixed up some mil-fiber and some micro-balloons into resin.  This created a brownish-putty that we could pack on and sculpt to the contours of the livewell.  It was finally sealed off with a layer of glass.  



























Stay tuned......There is much more to come


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The Moment You've All been Waiting For: Jesnew*

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but someone asked several questions about the process of building the Jesnew. It looks like all the comments and the links to the next chapter may have been deleted. Just checking.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: The Moment You've All been Waiting For: Jesnew*

Don't apologize. It's great to look back at one of the all-time best restorations on micro-skiff. Your efforts inspired many boat owners on this site I assure you.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The Moment You've All been Waiting For: Jesnew*



> Don't apologize. It's great to look back at one of the all-time best restorations on micro-skiff. Your efforts inspired many boat owners on this site I assure you.


Including me...
where is the rest of the project pictures. I thought I saw them at one point but could be confused with another project.

Also I wanted to ask a question. When you first pull the seats out I notice that you put wooden supports width wise to prevent any warping. But then before adding any glass it looks like you have the supports removed. I was just wondering if you could tell me why you removed them? Are they necessary to put in the first place I would think that they are?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Snooknreds2, 

I have it posted on the Florida sportsman forum also. I just resurrected it from their archives. It is in the "No Motor Zone" section. They do not delete the comments like this forum does. 

Check it out. http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=679660 

Thanks,


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks I am gaining allot of knowledge just by reading your threads!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> They do not delete the comments like this forum does.


For the record we only remove post that from members who can not follow directions or create posts with inappropriate content. Free speech is encouraged when done in a courteous manner. We are proud of our clean and on topic forum.

The FAQ covers most of what you need to know. 

FAQ & User Registration Agreement


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just bringing this back to life as there have been some questions about the build. Hope the whole story is till intact. I think there were about 6-8 threads to the build process....


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

For some reason my pics don't show up...
Try here:
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4417


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

The making of the Jesnew is one of my personal favorite Microskiff build threads of all time! It is up there with Brett's Grass Slipper! Thank you again for sharing.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

The Jesnew was one of my big inspirations for starting the Osprey 18. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

> For some reason my pics don't show up...
> Try here:
> http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4417


This is a fantastic looking boat.


----------

